
Someone Just Paid 2100 ETH for Transaction Fees - okl
https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/asapta/someone_just_paid_2100_eth_for_transaction_fees/
======
londons_explore
This is just some miner trolling everyone by paying a big fee to themself.

I don't see any way for them to benefit from it or to launder money as others
have suggested.

~~~
hiq
There are several similar "erroneous" transactions mined by different miners:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/asapta/some...](https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/asapta/someone_just_paid_2100_eth_for_transaction_fees/egsxq2m/)

So it's at least a bit more complicated than just one miner trolling everyone.

------
sammycdubs
This really highlights an advantage of centralisation. If those hundreds of
thousands were stored in a bank account and a mistake was made transferring
them, the bank would be obligated to fix it.

Decentralisation is cool, but it's not the solution to every problem.

------
rthrowayay
It could also be someone trying to screw with the mining incentives to break
the network. When this block appears other miners have a strong incentive to
ignore the block and try to create their own forked chain with the weird
transaction. And if someone succeeds then all the other miners are in the same
situation again. I guess it doesn't happen either because miners care about
the health of the chain or they have rational expectations about other miners.

------
sircalvin
could it be, that the actual hack is the following:

A sends money to B

fee goes to C

you can aim the fee going to C by only sharing the transaction with C and just
wait till C gets the block

So far just creative way to send money from A to C - but what if B says the
cover the fee (or just implemented it that way) - then B would provide a
service/money to A thinking it got the amount from the fee.

I'm however not aware of a B that is sensitive to this kind of attack - but
there might be a smart contract out there...

~~~
okl
> you can aim the fee going to C by only sharing the transaction with C and
> just wait till C gets the block

If that's technically possible then that seems to be an easy way to launder
money. You should probably split up your transaction and send your coins in a
circle to obfuscate it.

~~~
sircalvin
the money launder does not make sense to me - everybody knows who mined the
block and everybody knows where the fee goes... So it is perhaps not tracked
by current systems but it can be tracked.

------
rebuilder
I'm guessing someone crafted their own raw TX, and mixed up the transferred
amount and the fee paid. It's not the first time.

